# Help! Flywheel on Craftsman GT5000 not budging! Ideas?



## BlooBoyd (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi All,
Trying to remove the flywheel off my tractor. Used flywheel puller (screw type) - no luck so far, even with breaker bar on ratchet handle. I do not have an impact wrench. Have lubricated bolt area.
It has ring teeth so I am apprehensive about using the pry/whack method as I don't want to break/damage the teeth.
Any ideas?




  








flywheel RS.jpg




__
BlooBoyd


__
5 mo ago


__
flywheel








? TIA!!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello BlooBoyd, welcome to the forum.

Take the nut off and spray the shaft liberally with penetrating oil several times per day for several days. Especially down the keyway slot.

The secret to pullers is to tighten and then whack the stem of the puller. Tighten, whack, tighten, whack. Is this the type of puller you were using?

What are you doing with the C-clamp? Why are you pulling the flywheel??


----------



## linquistmarc (5 mo ago)

I usually take my heat gun, one of those paint remover type that you can get at HF, and quickly and careful to avoid the shaft and any electrical or rubber oil seals, just go around the outside radius of the flywheel while the puller has some pressure on it. The metal will expand very quickly and it won’t take much heat to pop it free.


----------



## BlooBoyd (Jul 22, 2021)

@HarveyW - I was using the C-clamp to hold the flywheel from rotating. 

Anyway,

@HarveyW & @linquistmarc I FINALLY got it off! Before I started, I did use penetrating oil. Several times. 
I began using the Briggs Puller --> no luck, then I used a bolt-type puller (similar to Briggs) --> no luck, it actually started bending the washers. I couldn't fit the 'claw' puller under the flywheel to grab it - not enough height space. Finally, b4 giving up, I did use the 'ol pry bar and whack 'system'. I ended up using the Briggs puller on top of the shaft with nut in place for protection. After about the 10th whack that flywheel finally popped off! 
Thank you both for your suggestions!!


----------



## Dodge trucker (5 mo ago)

That 3 jaw puller that pulls on the outer perimeter of whatever you're trying to remove is the last type of puller for a flywheel. They can crack. 
See those 2 threaded holes around the crank? You need a bolt grip puller (like a steering wheel puller) threaded in there with the puller screw in the center of puller pressing against the crank. 
Don't be afraid of putting the pressure on the puller screw then a good rap on the puller screw with a hammer, you shouldn't have to get crazy with the hammer but more than a "love tap" if that makes sense. 
Heat or penetrant probably won't do much help. Those are a machine -taper fit.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Just to throw down on the topic.....
I've had success in the heating method but additionally, I'll hit the shaft with a a short blast of Freeze-It, just enough to differ the temperatures.
Dependent of the situation, I might cover the flywheel/pulley with a fire cloth surrounding the shaft, after heating to further isolate them.
I've had them pop right after Freeze-It hits the shaft.
There are other brands that work just as well, just happened to be what was available to me.


----------

